# New oasis 10th gen skins



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Can you believe this?!? I contacted decalgirl to see when skins would be available for the new kindle, and this is the reply I got: 

“I am so sorry we do not support that device as yet. What I can do is have the Kindle Oasis 10th gen added to our list of devices to discuss with our development team. If the device is being marketed well or we get a great response from consumers there may be a great chance we will do it. We release about 4-5 or more devices per month so we are always looking for new devices to bring in.

We use Facebook to announce all our new device designs, so please follow us! Or if you would like you can also sign up for your newsletters at the bottom of our home page! “

If it is being marketed well  If anyone else is interested in getting a skin for your new oasis would you consider going to the decalgirl website and selecting the ‘contact us’ option near the bottom of the page? It will pop up an email for you to send, and you can indicate you would like them to add skins for this device.

Thank you!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Wouldn't the 9th generation Oasis skins fit on the 10th generation? I was thinking it was primarily the "guts" that changed between the two models.


----------



## jamesslot (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice)


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, but do we know yet if the 2017 Oasis skins work for the one? I have the new version and was wanting to order a skin. Doesn't look like they ever added it officially


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 15, 2017)

I ended up ordering a slip cover instead, so ignore my above post


----------

